# Feral pigeon with pigeon fly



## hugheskevi (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

There is a feral pigeon in a park near where I work who is very tame and stays in the same place nearly all the time - as I result I see him almost every workday. He is a mature male pigeon.

He is very tame and readily flies to hand to take seed. Today I saw a pigeon fly going into his feathers.

Could anyone recommend what, if anything, I can/should do? Anything involving drops into the beak is not possible, but I could easily apply a spray or powder either once or each day for a while, although I have no experience with pigeons. 

After reading around I thought something like Johnson's Pigeon Mite and and Lice Powder may be appropriate?

Grateful for any recommendations, 

Thanks,


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi the only problem I see is how will you administer the powder? Usually you have to put the powder on the bird so you will have to restrain/ catch him first. You said he is quite tame so maybe it will be easy to do.


----------



## hugheskevi (Oct 16, 2014)

He is very tame, and he always flies to my hand as soon as he sees me each day.

I was planning on having him fly to my hand to eat seed, then having another person put the powder on him from behind - he may well fly off, but I hope that enough powder will get on him to be effective. I can't see it doing any harm in any event.

Will buy some powder and apply it next week.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The powder needs to be put under the wings and tail and on his stomach to do any good. You could just grab him when he lands on your hand, rub in the powder, then release him. He will probably get over it and still come to you for feed.


----------

